# Where do you think weed fits into Christianity?



## Psuedo (Jul 4, 2012)

This is a question/topic for any Christian stoner's that may be on this board.

I know theirs a lot of people on the net who use the religion aspect, and say it talks about it in the bible. About it being the healing of nations. If weed is the healing of all nations I believe that will bring about the new world order. As when all nations are living in peace and harmony it will be a one world government. 

Whenever I first started smoking weed I was about 18. I thought what if weed was the tree Adam and Eve ate a fruit from? Maybe god destroyed the fruit but left only the plant? I believe whatever fruit they ate doesn't exist anymore. As their was only one tree in the Garden of Eden, and no humans besides Adam, and Eve were ever in there. The Garden of Eden was destroyed in the bible though, so maybe the plant altogether doesn't exist anymore.

That was what I first thought about it, but now as stated above with all the stoner talk about it healing all nations I believe it will bring about a one world governement. Then when the one world government exist's that is truly the end times. 

Anyways that's just what conclusion I've come to. If you don't believe in the religion aspect (god) then you don't really believe it will be the healing of all nations as a lot of stoners I guess do, or they just use that as an argument. What do you think about it as a Christian stoner?


----------



## gioua (Jul 4, 2012)

Then God said, "I give you every seed-bearing plant on the face of the whole earth and every tree that has fruit with seed in it. They will be yours for food.
Genesis 1:29 

guess this means we must ingest it rather then smoke.... which, I am 110% happy with!

IMO.........

if you are still adhering to what he asks of us..... and not causing harm-hate to others and more, MMJ has many uses none of which I have found to conflict with the above.

there is not a single passage that says not to use MMJ HOWEVER it does mention your life as a important and God wishes us not .to waste ourselves away. Your body was a gift..... from God and well you can waste it..... or improve it.




I belong to an apostolic church and I can assure you..... they are more happy to see me using MMJ then all of my past Rx's I have had.


BTW the tree youmentioned MORE then likely was a Pomegranate ( have read several situations which mentions the apple was not a main staple fruit back in the day.)


for me I have become increasingly more religious as time passes by.


----------



## Kaendar (Jul 5, 2012)

Look up canna bosem.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2012)

sorry, psuedo. kaendar's mere presence hre has earned your thread a one star.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jul 6, 2012)

just another example of how stupid christians, twist and manipulate the bible to suit there own needs and agender .
nowhere in the bible is the word cannabis .
rapist murderers child abusers all do it , they take some line out of the bible and twist it to mean something else , that makes them feel like they have done nothing wrong .
guilty feeling pot smokers , who start to wonder if there imaginary god feels the same way about there pot smoking habbit as most of society does , then desperately try to find a passage in the bible to twist into saying that god approves of there habbit lol


----------



## gioua (Jul 6, 2012)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> just another example of how stupid christians, twist and manipulate the bible to suit there own needs and agender .
> nowhere in the bible is the word cannabis .
> rapist murderers child abusers all do it , they take some line out of the bible and twist it to mean something else , that makes them feel like they have done nothing wrong .
> guilty feeling pot smokers , who start to wonder if there imaginary god feels the same way about there pot smoking habbit as most of society does , then desperately try to find a passage in the bible to twist into saying that god approves of there habbit lol





Someone needs a hug!


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 6, 2012)

Rather i think he deserves an applause. 

If you want to be labeled as a true Christian, you probably shouldn't be smoking weed. 

If you have to bend and warp the words that you fallow in order to justify doing something that you want to do... i would more so call yourself 90% Christian, or something.


----------



## Doer (Jul 6, 2012)

But, we must always asks ourselves, what would Jesus do.....when he smoked weed?


----------



## Squizz (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm Christian. And I smoke weed. And I don't consider myself a bad Christian for it. So that's how it fits into Christianity for me. I don't think I'm going to be banished to an eternity of anguish for ingesting a plant. If that's the case, then I guess Christians should stop eating tomatoes as well. 

Weed fits into Christianity like it fits in everywhere else: Perfectly.


----------



## gioua (Jul 6, 2012)

Squizz said:


> I'm Christian. And I smoke weed. And I don't consider myself a bad Christian for it. So that's how it fits into Christianity for me. I don't think I'm going to be banished to an eternity of anguish for ingesting a plant. If that's the case, then I guess Christians should stop eating tomatoes as well.
> 
> Weed fits into Christianity like it fits in everywhere else: Perfectly.



there are over 600 commandments... (yeah 590 are applicable to the Jewish religion alone) not one says HEY btw... no smoking weed 
the idea of ANY drug being bad stems from all the other Pagan religions which used many various forms of drugs to achieve a heighten sense that used to talk to the God(s) Therefore Christians who feel FAITH brings you closer to GOD rather then herbs-drugs 

there are references to any abuse of any one particular item which the Apostle Paul writes addiction detracts from Faith in GOD. Relying on anything but faith in God relates to lack of faith in God.


I am sure this is on youtube by now it's called The Stoned Ages (natgeo doc explains how drugs have been used)


----------



## crackerboy (Jul 6, 2012)

I am a Christian and I smoke weed. The Bible says that God created the whole earth and everything on it. Then God said that everything he made was good. Not it was all good exept pot and opium. God made it all good. There is no need to justify or take anything out of context. But the bible does talk about addiction. Anything held above God is idolatry.


----------



## Squizz (Jul 7, 2012)

Adding further: I look at it like this: God will judge me based on my behavior. And my behavior/actions when high on weed are perfectly acceptable. What's the worst that's going to happen when I'm stoned? I might go to bed a little bit earlier, and maybe eat a little bit more junk food. And I'm sure there's purist Christians out there, who would find fault with that. But you know what? My relationship with God is unique to me. I believe we were created in the image of God. God did not create us perfectly. Otherwise, we would be God. We are going to make mistakes. That being said, I don't think smoking pot is a mistake, or a sin of any sort. I don't believe taking ANY drug is a sin.

However, I do believe a person's actions on drugs can be sinful. If I drink a bottle of whiskey, and go home and beat my wife, then yeah, I think God might have a problem with that. If I smoke crack, and rob a store to get my next fix, well yeah........I think God might have a problem with that as well. 

You see, I believe God works through people, and God works through me. And you know when I know God is working through me? When I get that tight feeling in my stomach when I know I'm doing something wrong. God works through me, via my conscience. God is my inner sense of what's right, and what's wrong. God is the supernatural. 

Because after all: there are some things that science simply cannot explain. 

Like Albert Einstien once said: "God is subtle but he is not malicious."


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jul 7, 2012)

smokin weed every day is classed as gluteny , you are going to a firey hell to burn for eternity ,


----------



## Doer (Jul 7, 2012)

There is so much judgement and ill will, that we can smear each other referring to the bible. We can provide damnation. Christians don't need God, if they have taken it all on themselves to save us with their Pride.


----------



## Kaendar (Jul 7, 2012)

Weed is good for my health, it does less damage to my body then any other medications so im sure god doesnt mind.. plus, cannabis was mentioned in the bible several times. It was used as incense during sessions with the ark of the covenant..


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2012)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> smokin weed every day is classed as gluteny , you are going to a firey hell to burn for eternity ,


 My weed is Gluten Free. cn


----------



## 420IAMthatIAM (Jul 7, 2012)

Psuedo said:


> This is a question/topic for any Christian stoner's that may be on this board.
> 
> I know theirs a lot of people on the net who use the religion aspect, and say it talks about it in the bible. About it being the healing of nations. If weed is the healing of all nations I believe that will bring about the new world order. As when all nations are living in peace and harmony it will be a one world government.
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gH8yiBsN6KE this is my belief...


----------



## Doer (Jul 8, 2012)

Unfortuantely the pendulum swings in both directions. The forces are already lining up against, in ganja's politcal homeland, Netherlands.

But, your post, Psuedo, you poor guy. It is hard enough to get a life, going. It is so difficult to figure out people already, to be sucessful. I feel bad when folks are washed into this thinking that all this metaphor we call life, must be pushed thru another metaphor we call Religion. It is so confusing for us to try to understand these overtold, over crushed and mangled stories from the past, in History. Then to take power of the Church and grind these stories into a self serving addictive fear potion, is even worse.

Then we poor folks, just clear of our parents, can actually type in private if nothing else, have to worry how ganga fits all these stupid old stories and bring that into our daily problem space.

The religion itself make judgement of us, the sceptics, in this life.

If you have ganga, that's all the religion you need, IMO. Christianity is out to hang you for this. You can't have both and comune honestly with the Christians.
.
Just like you can't be a straight guy with a nice ass and hang out with the gay boys. They will resent you.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't give a damn what mind altering substance you use, alcohol to cannabis... it doesn't matter in the eyes of god. god sees all and knows all.

Like our English word, the Greek word for "drunk" refers to "intoxication, drunkenness ... to get drunk, become intoxicated..." 

Romans 13:12-14 - Cast off the works of darkness, walk properly, not in drunkenness. Make no provision to fulfill the lusts of the flesh.

Galatians 5:19-21; 1 Corinthians 6:9-11 - People who are guilty of drunkenness, will not inherit the kingdom of God.

Corinthians 5:11 - If a church member commits drunkenness and refuses to repent, he should be disciplined so we don't keep company with him. 

Thessalonians 5:6-8 - Being sober is the opposite of being drunk and is associated with being alert and watchful.

Peter 1:13-17 - Be sober, gird up the loins of your mind so you can avoid lusts and be obedient and holy. This requires being alert.

Peter 5:8,9 - Be sober so we can be on guard for the devil, resist him, and not be devoured by him. Realizing how dangerous Satan is, we should keep our minds clear so we can recognize his deceit and resist his temptations. 

Corinthians 9:25-27 - Bring our bodies into subjection to our minds, exercising temperance (self-control) like athletes in training, so our bodies will be properly guided by our minds.
*
Hence, whether caused by alcohol or by other drugs, intoxication violates God's word. But use of any drug we are studying, including just one cannabis filled joint or bowl, causes intoxication.*

One of the main reasons why God condemns intoxication is that, as christians we face many serious temptations. In order to distinguish right from wrong and then have the will power to resist evil, our minds must think clearly and control our bodies. The Bible calls this sobriety and self-control.
_
God has given us all the power of free will from the disdain of sin, you make your own choices, you make your own decisions. Those who choose to resist gods word WILL ultimately burn in hell. I wish you all luck on your repentance and in sobriety._

DO YOU GUYS EVEN READ THE BIBLE, OR JUST PRETEND THAT YOU DID??? You should all be ashamed of yourselves if you do not know these passages.


----------



## Gank (Jul 8, 2012)

I try to live a spiritual life and be the best I can be and thats all I can do, however, when Jesus turned water into wine I am sure it wasnt alcohol free. The bible does not say not to drink, it says dont be a drunkard. Moderation is key here and not letting it control you. God made MMJ and God made man smart enough to figure out what to do with it....


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 8, 2012)

Gank said:


> I try to live a spiritual life and be the best I can be and thats all I can do, however, when Jesus turned water into wine I am sure it wasnt alcohol free. The bible does not say not to drink, it says dont be a drunkard. Moderation is key here and not letting it control you. God made MMJ and God made man smart enough to figure out what to do with it....


You are wrong, God is watching everything you do, if you do not change your behaviors and repent for your sins against God, you will burn in hell.


----------



## Doer (Jul 8, 2012)

I think Mr. Strife is trying to say, Christian and ganga do not mix. And I'm quite sure, even in this day of cross referenced on-line biblical text to compare all the versions, people just treat it like the politics it is. They don't read it. They just half listen and mix in the mind cloud.

This so called bible is a mx-mash, a mash-up of all the Abrahamic thinking from then until yesterday, when they yet again, revised some version of the bible or another.

And the thing is, they were drunk as Lords on the first Penticost. The independent witnesses say they were roaring about visions. So, really the religion itself, (not the teaching of Jesus) is the result of drunken visions by the Moralist Peter and his crew. They formed the Way. The Jewish cult of Christ. They formed a religion for politcal purposes, as _I see it._


----------



## kpmarine (Jul 8, 2012)

Gank said:


> I try to live a spiritual life and be the best I can be and thats all I can do, however, when Jesus turned water into wine I am sure it wasnt alcohol free. The bible does not say not to drink, it says dont be a drunkard. Moderation is key here and not letting it control you. God made MMJ and God made man smart enough to figure out what to do with it....


Isn't it kind of a moot point, still? The bible states repeatedly to obey your governing powers completely, unless they tell you to transgress against god. Seeing as failing to partake in weed is not a sin, it seems that the default would be no weed. 

I Peter 2:13-14
*13 *Be subject for the Lord&#8217;s sake to every human institution, whether it be to the emperor as supreme, *14 *or to governors as sent by him to punish those who do evil and to praise those who do good. 



*Romans 13:1-7 **Submission to the Authorities 
*
*13 *Let every person be subject to the governing authorities. For there is no authority except from God, and those that exist have been instituted by God. *2 *Therefore whoever resists the authorities resists what God has appointed, and those who resist will incur judgment. *3 *For rulers are not a terror to good conduct, but to bad. Would you have no fear of the one who is in authority? Then do what is good, and you will receive his approval, *4 *for he is God&#8217;s servant for your good. But if you do wrong, be afraid, for he does not bear the sword in vain. For he is the servant of God, an avenger who carries out God&#8217;s wrath on the wrongdoer. *5 *Therefore one must be in subjection, not only to avoid God&#8217;s wrath but also for the sake of conscience. *6 *For because of this you also pay taxes, for the authorities are ministers of God, attending to this very thing. *7 *Pay to all what is owed to them: taxes to whom taxes are owed, revenue to whom revenue is owed, respect to whom respect is owed, honor to whom honor is owed.


----------



## Doer (Jul 8, 2012)

I was wondering about the Romans book in the bible. And I'm becoming pretty sure the explaination for all this is that the "religion" was invented, rather whole cloth, by Romans of birth, for a political purpose. Very similar to Scientology.

Senatorial infighing, perhaps, in the case of the messiah story. Now, only because I was looking for the author of Romans, (Peter, Paul?) I found this. I don't believe it entirely either. This is triagulated historical references to biblical mentions. But, it is an interesting take on the bible and where it all started. I was raised to believe it was all facts. But, there are some very strange facts indeed.

It points to what we see today, may be the result of the cruel and crazy Romans, themselves. If so, they did indeed, reap the whirlwind.

"Professor Bruno Bauer, in his work of 1877 "Christ and the Caesars", stated that he had concluded that the Romans had authored the New Testament and that Flavius Josephus was the inventor of Jesus."

"Abelard Reuchlin found the key to unraveling just who the actual authors were, and that the authors were to be found in the Roman Piso family, who were a part of the *Piso/Flavian* dynasty. 
http://www.fargonasphere.com/piso/


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 8, 2012)

Doer said:


> And I'm becoming pretty sure the explaination for all this is that the "religion" was invented, rather whole cloth, by Romans of birth, for a political purpose.


You better not try to tell any christian follower THAT!


----------



## Doer (Jul 8, 2012)

Well, they aren't listening, are they? But, I would not try to lecture my drunk uncle Babtist, if that's what you mean. 

Yet still, there is this odd message from the guy these Romans made up? So, I don't believe anything. Don't need to, really.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 10, 2012)

I like to look at Matthew 15:11 for this answer. Jesus said...

What goes into a man's mouth does not make him 'unclean,' but what comes out of his mouth, that is what makes him 'unclean'.

I know I am just as guilty and have said some pretty "unclean" things to people, but I believe if you are using weed as a medicine and it helps you, there is nothing wrong with it.

Think of some of the garbage people put into their bodies everyday! From my research on weed, especially if you are eating it or vaporizing, is incredibly safe to take.


----------



## kpmarine (Jul 10, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> I like to look at Matthew 15:11 for this answer. Jesus said...
> 
> What goes into a man's mouth does not make him 'unclean,' but what comes out of his mouth, that is what makes him 'unclean'.
> 
> ...


It's still illegal, and the bible says that all governments must be obeyed when they don't go against god. Not using cannabis isn't a sin, breaking a law is though. How do you make this a law that it is okay to disregard? I'm curious.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 10, 2012)

kpmarine said:


> It's still illegal, and the bible says that all governments must be obeyed when they don't go against god. Not using cannabis isn't a sin, breaking a law is though. How do you make this a law that it is okay to disregard? I'm curious.


I also sometimes go over the speed limit while driving, connect to unsecured wifi if I am out, sing happy birthday in public...umm...I also use a fake name on the internet, sometimes I play $10 poker with friends...I think these are illegal too. Now that I look at it...I think I might be a bad Christian.

No offence but Ive been on Christian forums and I come here to escape the judgemental aspect that falls many of those forums. Why bring that here man? Smoke some weed and worry about your own life. Peace.

[youtube]3FFPgBHRdGw[/youtube]


----------



## kpmarine (Jul 10, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> I also sometimes go over the speed limit while driving, connect to unsecured wifi if I am out, sing happy birthday in public...umm...I also use a fake name on the internet, sometimes I play $10 poker with friends...I think these are illegal too. Now that I look at it...I think I might be a bad Christian.
> 
> No offence but Ive been on Christian forums and I come here to escape the judgemental aspect that falls many of those forums. Why bring that here man? Smoke some weed and worry about your own life. Peace.
> 
> [youtube]3FFPgBHRdGw[/youtube]


You said how you justified it, I asked how you rationalized it in light of something else. No need to get all defensive. If you don't like questions about what you post, don't post in forums. I wasn't judging you, I was asking a question. Sorry if you mistook my tone.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 10, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> I also sometimes go over the speed limit while driving, connect to unsecured wifi if I am out, sing happy birthday in public...umm...I also use a fake name on the internet, sometimes I play $10 poker with friends...I think these are illegal too. Now that I look at it...I think I might be a bad Christian.
> 
> No offence but Ive been on Christian forums and I come here to escape the judgemental aspect that falls many of those forums. Why bring that here man? Smoke some weed and worry about your own life. Peace.
> 
> [youtube]3FFPgBHRdGw[/youtube]





kpmarine said:


> You said how you justified it, I asked how you rationalized it in light of something else. No need to get all defensive. If you don't like questions about what you post, don't post in forums. I wasn't judging you, I was asking a question. Sorry if you mistook my tone.


Yeah, I did mistake your tone fucker  lol

I thought I gave you answer no? I said that I break the law all the time and mentioned the details in my above post, and that I am considered a "bad Christian". But it is ok, Jesus was considered by many to be a "bad Jew" according the pharisees because he did many things that were considered "unlawful".

Later they sent some of the Pharisees and Herodians to Jesus to catch him in his words. They came to him and said, &#8220;Teacher, we know you are a man of integrity. You aren&#8217;t swayed by men, because you pay no attention to who they are; but you teach the way of God in accordance with the truth. Is it right to pay taxes to Caesar or not? Should we pay or shouldn&#8217;t we?&#8221;But Jesus knew their hypocrisy. &#8220;Why are you trying to trap me?&#8221; he asked. &#8220;Bring me a denarius and let me look at it.&#8221; They brought the coin, and he asked them, &#8220;Whose portrait is this? And whose inscription?&#8221;&#8220;Caesar&#8217;s,&#8221; they replied.Then Jesus said to them, &#8220;Give to Caesar what is Caesar&#8217;s and to God what is God&#8217;s.&#8221; Mark 12:13-17

Even Bill Hicks questions "how do you make nature against the law?"


----------



## kpmarine (Jul 10, 2012)

Mosaic law forbade many natural things, like pork. God gave the government the command to prohibit cannabis because it's unsafe. I'm just playing devil's advocate here (no pun intended). I don't care if you smoke pot either way. lol 

These are the verses I had seen before that caused me to wonder this initially. This is just to satisfy my curiosity. So if you don't wish to continue, no pressure.

*I Peter 2:13-14
13 Be subject for the Lord&#8217;s sake to every human institution, whether it be to the emperor as supreme, 14 or to governors as sent by him to punish those who do evil and to praise those who do good. *

*Romans 13:1-7 Submission to the Authorities 

13 Let every person be subject to the governing authorities. For there is no authority except from God, and those that exist have been instituted by God. 2 Therefore whoever resists the authorities resists what God has appointed, and those who resist will incur judgment. 3 For  rulers are not a terror to good conduct, but to bad. Would you have no fear of the one who is in authority? Then do what is good, and you will receive his approval, 4 for he is God&#8217;s servant for your good. But if you do wrong, be afraid, for he does not bear the sword in vain. For he is the servant of God, an avenger who carries out God&#8217;s wrath on the wrongdoer. 5 Therefore one must be in subjection, not only to avoid God&#8217;s wrath but also for the sake of conscience. 6 For because of this you also pay taxes, for the authorities are ministers of God, attending to this very thing. 7 Pay to all what is owed to them: taxes to whom taxes are owed, revenue to whom revenue is owed, respect to whom respect is owed, honor to whom honor is owed. 


*


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 10, 2012)

kpmarine said:


> Mosaic law forbade many natural things, like pork. God gave the government the command to prohibit cannabis because it's unsafe. I'm just playing devil's advocate here (no pun intended). I don't care if you smoke pot either way. lol
> 
> These are the verses I had seen before that caused me to wonder this initially. This is just to satisfy my curiosity. So if you don't wish to continue, no pressure.
> 
> ...


Sure, I can continue for a bit, but I will be leaving later.

Today, some Christians live in freedom while others live under repressive governments. All are commanded to cooperate with the rulers as far as conscience will allow. We are to do this "for the Lord", so that his good news and his people will be respected. If we are to be persecuted, it should be for obeying God.

You have probably also heard that christians are suppose to "treat their bodies as a temple"(1 Corinthians 3:16).

Two years ago I had a very serious hand operation and lost some of the feeling in my hand due to nerve damage, as well as other damage caused by my accident. After the operation I was given percocet and took it whenever the pain would flare up or if I had trouble sleeping with the pain. Probably without saying, the drug became very damaging to my body after continued use, frequent headaches, constipation and a "shitty feeling" when I wasnt on it. Flash forward a year later, one of my friends introduces me to pot, told me the "real" facts about pot, which I later researched, and then gave weed a chance. It helps and I have been off percocet since. Not only for pain, I use it when I get headaches or when I dont want to drink and I am stressed, or to be honest I use it sometimes to make me "feel better".

So, what do I do in this situation? Do I think God disproves? To be honest, I don't truly know, but I think this is right.

Side note, other topics that most Christians disagree with that I don't: Gay marriage, swearing(without using the Lord's name of course), getting drunk on the odd occasion, sex and marriage in general(we wait 2-3years, bible times 2-3 days sometimes), and some more stuff I wont get into right now.


----------



## kpmarine (Jul 10, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> Sure, I can continue for a bit, but I will be leaving later.
> 
> Today, some Christians live in freedom while others live under repressive governments. All are commanded to cooperate with the rulers as far as conscience will allow. We are to do this "for the Lord", so that his good news and his people will be respected. If we are to be persecuted, it should be for obeying God.
> 
> ...


That pretty much covered all my questions. You're much less hostile than most of the christians here. lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 11, 2012)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> just another example of how stupid christians, twist and manipulate the bible to suit there own needs and agender .
> nowhere in the bible is the word cannabis .
> rapist murderers child abusers all do it , they take some line out of the bible and twist it to mean something else , that makes them feel like they have done nothing wrong .
> guilty feeling pot smokers , who start to wonder if there imaginary god feels the same way about there pot smoking habbit as most of society does , then desperately try to find a passage in the bible to twist into saying that god approves of there habbit lol


Dude, I love alot of your views, but damn, you sure as hell know how to insult people lol.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 11, 2012)

Does the bible mention cannabis at all? Does it say anything negative about mind altering substances? 

If not, then it's all good. The bible doesn't mention football as one of the rules you're not supposed to break, so people don't question whether it's good or bad according to the bible. So if the bible doesn't say that smoking pot is bad, go for it.



EDIT: Just read strifes proof up above.. I guess you christians are not in the green zone..


----------



## kpmarine (Jul 11, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Does the bible mention cannabis at all? Does it say anything negative about mind altering substances?
> 
> If not, then it's all good. The bible doesn't mention football as one of the rules you're not supposed to break, so people don't question whether it's good or bad according to the bible. So if the bible doesn't say that smoking pot is bad, go for it.
> 
> ...


Like everything else in religion, it's pretty open to interpretation.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 11, 2012)

kpmarine said:


> That pretty much covered all my questions. You're much less hostile than most of the christians here. lol


Thanks.

Yeah I haven't come to this section in a long time because I found it to be the worst for trolling/arguing/disrespect etc, but then again some of the other forums can be that way too.


----------



## kpmarine (Jul 11, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yeah I haven't come to this section in a long time because I found it to be the worst for trolling/arguing/disrespect etc, but then again some of the other forums can be that way too.


It's pretty much everywhere. There are some times when religious discussions can get rather heated.


----------



## crackerboy (Jul 18, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I don't give a damn what mind altering substance you use, alcohol to cannabis... it doesn't matter in the eyes of god. god sees all and knows all.
> 
> Like our English word, the Greek word for "drunk" refers to "intoxication, drunkenness ... to get drunk, become intoxicated..."
> 
> ...



So first of all you are taking most of those out of context and the others require looking at what Greek words are used. 
Rom 13:13 uses the word methe, which according to Strong's refers to habitual intoxication. 
The same is true of Gal 5:21 and Cor 5:11 which use the plural of this word which is methusos. 
So like I said before these are referring to addiction.
1 Thess 5:6. Reads as follows since you decided not to post what it actually says. 
Therefore let us not sleep, as others do, but let us watch and be sober. 
This verse obviously talks about being alert. But you knew that and just figured no one would check. 

So you read the bible but don't bother to figure out anything beyond the surface or that particular interpretation. 
Dont try and lecture if you haven't done your homework.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 19, 2012)

It doesn't change the fact that if you smoke cannabis and you are a christian, you are going to go to hell.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 19, 2012)

Psuedo said:


> *[h=2]Where do you think weed fits into Christianity?[/h]*


Into it's bowl... same place mine fits...


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 19, 2012)

covet not thy neighbors bowl,lest ye be a bogart,ye shall passeth it and it shall be good!Rollitup-04:20


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2012)

It has advice for harvesters:
"Do not muzzle the dude who trimmeth out the green." cn


----------



## natwitgudvib (Jul 21, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I don't give a damn what mind altering substance you use, alcohol to cannabis... it doesn't matter in the eyes of god. god sees all and knows all.
> 
> Like our English word, the Greek word for "drunk" refers to "intoxication, drunkenness ... to get drunk, become intoxicated..."
> 
> ...


Yes I agree we should resist these things but, god does not judge us (I think) on these acts, it is showing you that we will be open to sin if we are not careful. Mjane is something that puts you in a state that makes you think, contemplate, build philosophies. Are any of those Quotes from the mouth of the most High? 

Im just saying its a lot simpler in my mind than people think. Remember how many have died at the hands of religion? In my mind all religions are the dividing factors.

The creator gave us free will, does it make sense for us to be sent to hell for smoking weed or doing as we feel? Ive read the bible once except for the book that accounts who fathered who. The one thing that stood out was love. So i go on and spread it while i toke.

PS

Judge not lest ye be judged or something like that


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 25, 2012)

This thread still going?

Yeah it is hard for a lot of Christians today to admit they use weed.

It is like bringing a black girl home to your white family in Mississippi. Nothing wrong with it, but you will face some opposition.

Also I think Zaehet is trolling or trying to hard. Whenever another Christian talks to me about addiction, I tell them to start judging fat people in church. Go up to some of them and tell them to lose weight, that will go over well.

I know people arn't perfect, but just love others and be tactful when talking about what you believe, deaf ears dont listen. This applies to me as well. But I guess me saying that is judgemental in a way? I dont know. Why are we even here on these forums? I'm going back to work, not sure if post helped others...maybe? I'm not high right now, but sometimes I talk like I am, if that makes sense? Also my grammer is horrible, but it is spelt grammar, who says "gram-are"? lol Anyone still reading this? If you are, let me know cause I will think it is funny, yet most maybe half maybe some...wont? So weird.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 25, 2012)

Being a christian, if you take what you read in the bible and twist it with your own interpretations, you are not fallowing the words of the bible, and you are not a christian. 

If labeling yourself is something you take pride in, you would be considered "half a christian" if you take part in intoxication of any sort. 

But remember, all you have to do is ask for forgiveness every single time after the fact, and if you believe, your sins against god will be forgiven and you can toke down again, and ask to be forgiven again, and again...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 25, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Being a christian, if you take what you read in the bible and twist it with your own interpretations, you are not fallowing the words of the bible, and you are not a christian.
> 
> If labeling yourself is something you take pride in, you would be considered "half a christian" if you take part in intoxication of any sort.
> 
> But remember, all you have to do is ask for forgiveness every single time after the fact, and if you believe, your sins against god will be forgiven and you can toke down again, and ask to be forgiven again, and again...


Dude you are trollin 

http://bible.cc/matthew/15-11.htm

Just spread some love, live healthy and let God worry about the judging


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> It has advice for harvesters:
> "Do not muzzle the dude who trimmeth out the green." cn


Cannabear you are everywhere man. That polar is mad addictive to look at sometimes.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 25, 2012)

Trolling or not, regardless of how you personally perceive it... If you want to label yourself as a christian, and you take verses of the bible that are easy to understand... and create your own interpretations of them in order to justify behaviors that the bible specifically orders you to NOT do...

Then you aren't a true christian, you are merely pretending that you are.

I would assume the christian god would not be happy with this.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 25, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Trolling or not, regardless of how you personally perceive it... If you want to label yourself as a christian, and you take verses of the bible that are easy to understand... and create your own interpretations of them in order to justify behaviors that the bible specifically orders you to NOT do...
> 
> Then you aren't a true christian, you are merely pretending that you are.
> 
> I would assume the christian god would not be happy with this.


I dont know man, what are you trying to achieve on this forum?

How many years have you studied Christian theology and have you read the bible throughout multiple times? If so, what English translation(s) have you read? In study groups have you discussed the moral ethics on intoxication? Studied the original ancient Greek and Aramaic words for these verses in the NT?

If so we can have a theology debate as long as it stays civil?


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 25, 2012)

No thanks bro, i do appreciate it... but Ive grown tired of arguing about different translations of different bibles to those who are going to interpret them in whatever way they want.

I have read and studied theology and metaphysics, this is a list of the books with biblical origins that i have read and studied in order;

king james version
revised standard version
new international version
young's literal translation
luther's German bible
the vulgate
the septuagint

After the septuagint, i was completely burnt out... and started my journey to other forms of mysticism originating from different parts of the world. Buddhism is my favorite religion, Zen is my favorite philosophy, Sagan is my favorite astrologer, Russell my favorite philosopher... among many many other favorites. 

Thanks man, but im going to decline the offer... and reinstate the fact that if you want to consider yourself a christian, when you become intoxicated (alcohol/cannabis/etc.) you are committing a sin according to "many" different versions of the bible. 

And that no matter who you are, there is always a way to justify drug use within ones own mind regardless of what they choose to believe, or what they choose to label themselves as.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 25, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> No thanks bro, i do appreciate it... but Ive grown tired of arguing about different translations of different bibles to those who are going to interpret them in whatever way they want.
> 
> I have read and studied theology and metaphysics, this is a list of the books with biblical origins that i have read and studied in order;
> 
> ...


Awww, but I had some really good pro points on marijuana in the bible.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 25, 2012)

Feel free to share, not even Gandalf can stop you.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 25, 2012)

Squizz said:


> I'm Christian. And I smoke weed. And I don't consider myself a bad Christian for it. So that's how it fits into Christianity for me. I don't think I'm going to be banished to an eternity of anguish for ingesting a plant. If that's the case, then I guess Christians should stop eating tomatoes as well.
> 
> Weed fits into Christianity like it fits in everywhere else: Perfectly.


Going through this thread reading the older posts, I feel the same way.

Shit man, I have been judged by obese people saying weed is damaging to my body. Also what is the likely hood that ingesting weed is going to kill you over time? Like 1 death in...I cant find one. But its said that over 800 people in the US die each day from obesity related problems.

Also I'm trying to find any where in history where marijuana has been banned/punished in either Christian/non-Chrisitian communities...I cant find any, maybe someone can help? I only find most of the new "western" world banning it and punishing people.

I have my theories about the government/pharma companies control on drugs, but I find it sad how Christians over look things that are really damaging to our bodies, but never research mj for its real healing abilities.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 25, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Feel free to share, not even Gandalf can stop you.


So you do want a friendly debate? lol 

It is going to take a bit and I need to hit the post office, but what are your main findings in the bible against marijuana specifically? If you are including it in passages about drunkness or intoxication, are you open to opposition with other daily things Christians take that make them intoxicated or buzzed? If someone is slightly high/intoxicated do you consider that a sin? What are your views on prescription drugs containing opiates, is taking them a sin in from your view?


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 25, 2012)

I have yet to find anything that specifically relates to cannabis in any bible i have read or researched.

Post #19 gives many examples, of which are few (if you would like, i can share more... but would prefer not to) about how intoxication is bad in regards to christianity. Just as i said before, one can justify anything they want to do within their own minds. 

Like you are trying to say; is there a difference between "buzzed" and "intoxication"? Well, the bible didn't necessarily include a chart to help us understand the boundaries between drinking one beer/taking one hit and drinking ten beers/smoking a blunt. 

In my opinion, if someone is to claim the label of christian, they should assume that if this chart is not in the bible, intoxication is intoxication regardless if you take one toke, one drink, or twenty tokes, or twenty drinks. 

You see, what we are debating right now is the biblical terms and interpretations. If you take everything the bible says at face value, you are what they call a true christian, the devout. If you create your own interpretations, or fallow others interpretations in order to justify behaviors, you would be classified as an apologist of the christian faith. 

For example, as modern society emerges, so does the technology, and our ability to synthesize new mind altering/intoxicating drugs. Take opiates for example. If you are of the christian faith and would like to be labeled as such, even if you are in mass amounts of pain you would refuse to take the drug. If you can't deal with the pain, and ingest an intoxicating drug...regardless of individual morality, the bible states that this is a sin... that you must repent, ask for forgiveness, and do your best to avoid the situation again. 

Is taking any intoxicating drug a sin? According to the bible, yes. Do i think so? No, and i would like to elaborate. 

Now, if you look up the definition of "sin" you will find mulitiple definitions, so in order to keep from confusion i have chosen this one.
_Sin_: commit a sin; violate a law of God or a moral law.

To commit a sin, you must violate the "law of god" or more specifically "the law of men" If you have ever thought deeply about morality, and what is deemed to be right or wrong, good or bad... you will have come up with the correct solution, which is;

That morality is subjective, that our sense of what is right and what is wrong is completely based upon the environment that we grew up in, and how we were raised (the same can be said about our core set of beliefs/indoctrinations)

To try to define what right and wrong is, "most" of us would claim that what is injurious/harmful towards the individual/species is _BAD_. And what is beneficial/helpful the individual/ species is _GOOD_. 

Understand, that some people have been grown up in an environment, and by parents who have indoctrinated them with the idea that what causes harm is good, and what causes pleasure is bad. 

Take a look at the universe, the whole thing, its almost imposable to imagine the immensity of it. Take a look at black holes, gamma radiation, super nova, the collapse of stars, the way two galaxies can merge with one another. Do you think the universe has inherent good or bad when dealing with these awesome forms of nature? Is it bad to have a black hole, but good to have a super nova? 

No, there is no bad or good. What is bad or good is completely dependent on our own individual perceptions of life, which is dependent on the environment we grew up in, and the way we were raised and what we were taught to think is right and wrong. 

Right and wrong are non existent, intelligence/critical thinking gives birth to the perception of right and wrong. 

According to the bible becoming intoxicated is a sin, you must repent, ask for forgiveness, and do your best to avoid the situation again. I'm not sure how many strikes god gives, but i would assume, from what i have read...not very many. 

According to my own perceptions of my subjective view on morality and what i deem is right and wrong, good or bad... becoming intoxicated is YOUR choice, and just so long as you are not causing harm to anyone but yourself, i don't give a damn what you do.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for your post ZS. I havent read it all but I will get to it at some point.

I want to mention that there are a lot of things in my personal life that I am not sure are sins or not and weed is one of them. What I do know is that God is compassionate and that I am not hurting others or myself, and He did make the plant. 

It might be an excuse to disobey, but then again I personally find it hard to be convicted for eating a plant that isn't mentioned as a sin in the bible. I mean, this shit grew everywhere and in their society back 2000 years ago, they had wine, but no weed? And nothing mentioned about it at all? 

Anyways, we all have our own moral code and even Christians don't agree with how we should live our lives today, probably why there are thousands of denominations. But I do understand your moral code of how Christians should live and your code seems very legalistic. It isn't that it is a bad thing, but from what I gather from your last post, taking one drink and it being a sin is a little bit of a stretch for me personally. 

I mean Jesus made 90-120 gallons of wine for a wedding, I can't see anyone not getting a good buzz from that. Also it was considered the "best" wine, so we know that stuff had to be potent, plus for anyone that has had "jewish wine" they know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 25, 2012)

If you want details and examples read my latter post, but the point i am making is this one thing. 

There is no inherent good or evil. Good and evil does not exist. It only exists within the mind of the beholder, it is subjective... completely dependent on the environment we grew up in, the way we were raised, and the things we were taught. 

And that, being a former individual who was raised on the christian faith... asking myself these questions and doing my own research without letting my emotions get in the way, and without giving the words the bible states my own interpretation... that according to the bible becoming intoxicated is a sin, you must repent, ask for forgiveness, and do your best to avoid the situation again.

I like you because i never hear you name calling, and ive never seen you contradict yourself, and a couple times ive seen you correct yourself when you were proven to be wrong, instead of doing what most do, either avoid it or direct an attack on someone else. 

You really should read my latter post carefully until it makes sense to you. 

I remember when i first started studying all of the different bibles, i was sickened by what i read. So i decided to switch to another religion, a nicer one like Buddhism sounded nice. But eventually... you get tired of pretending, well, at least i did.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 26, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> If you want details and examples read my latter post, but the point i am making is this one thing.
> 
> There is no inherent good or evil. Good and evil does not exist. It only exists within the mind of the beholder, it is subjective... completely dependent on the environment we grew up in, the way we were raised, and the things we were taught.
> 
> ...


I don't know man, I guess we will just have to disagree on this one.

But I have studied many other religions. I also lived with Tibetan monks in northern China for awhile. 

We both have very different paths and while I would love for you to regain your faith in Jesus, I know that probably wont happen. Just as you would like me to live my life something similar to the way you explained. But I think we both know that it wont happen.

I love to learn and I am very interested in others, so I dont view any of these conversations as a waste.

On a side note, I am trying to be less of an asshole on these forums. I have very strong anti-war beliefs and I think I may sometimes be over zealous in my actions sometimes. What I do try now is to be a better example and maybe give some good advice to people.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 26, 2012)

Properly read, the bible is the most potent force for atheism ever conceived.

Really... really, really, really, you need to pick up the bible, sit down, and read it front to back. Put in an hour a day, and it should only take you a few weeks to a month. If you fail to do this, i personally think you fail as a christian... if you consciously know that you have not done this, and refuse to do so... please, reflect on that thought.


----------



## crackerboy (Jul 29, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> No thanks bro, i do appreciate it... but Ive grown tired of arguing about different translations of different bibles to those who are going to interpret them in whatever way they want.
> 
> I have read and studied theology and metaphysics, this is a list of the books with biblical origins that i have read and studied in order;
> 
> ...


I don't believe that you have studied the first one on that list. If you had done any study on the Septuagint than you would know how ridiculous your prior statements are. You have obviously have not done any of the Greek study or you would have known the difference in the interpretations of the scriptures that I had corrected earlier. I notice that you never tried to refute my counter argument to your post. Why is that? I'm pretty sure that you either new that I was right or you are not knowledgeable enough on the subject to make a counter argument of your own. Either way you appear to only have a surface understanding at best. You can only play the interpretation game so far because every word has a Greek, Hebrew, Aramaic, or Chaldean definition.


----------



## Doer (Jul 30, 2012)

Jeeze, you ask for a list, you get a list and then you don't believe it. You still want to argue in an insulting fashion, Z-Man says he does not.


----------



## gioua (Jul 30, 2012)

crackerboy said:


> I don't believe that you have studied the first one on that list. If you had done any study on the Septuagint than you would know how ridiculous your prior statements are. You have obviously have not done any of the Greek study or you would have known the difference in the interpretations of the scriptures that I had corrected earlier. I notice that you never tried to refute my counter argument to your post. Why is that? I'm pretty sure that you either new that I was right or you are not knowledgeable enough on the subject to make a counter argument of your own. Either way you appear to only have a surface understanding at best. You can only play the interpretation game so far because every word has a Greek, Hebrew, Aramaic, or Chaldean definition.




this is a pot forum... "Study" here means either forced to read it in High school or I saw a short article once... or I saw a documentary...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2012)

gioua said:


> this is a pot forum... "Study" here means either forced to read it in High school or I saw a short article once... or I saw a documentary...


It can mean more than that.
However I am compelled to observe that if the Bible requires such a depth of effort to _properly _understand, it indicts one of its core claims, i.e. to be a living or otherwise god-imbued document. The story fails under its own weight. Jmo. cn


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 30, 2012)

Doer said:


> Jeeze, you ask for a list, you get a list and then you don't believe it. You still want to argue in an insulting fashion, Z-Man says he does not.


Agreed. Dude can believe whatever he wants, regardless... there is no way for me to prove to him that i read what i did.


----------



## Doer (Jul 30, 2012)

gioua said:


> this is a pot forum... "Study" here means either forced to read it in High school or I saw a short article once... or I saw a documentary...


Well, I've found a new interest in the things I learned in High School. Very compelling because much of it was flat out, factually, wrong. And it still is, in High School. And I found that all of the rest is evolving as new math-experiment-math proceeds.

But, now we are adults. No meaning except what we provide. No information, except what we gather and sort. Only decision making is what we actual do. The vast past/future complex is more vaporous, by far, than any video game. The idea that pot is somehow against study is also incorrect, it seems to me. You can't even have a veg garden, right, Z? You need a little study.

But, perhaps you are speaking from personal experience. If so, carry on.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 30, 2012)

I've never encountered anything in any bible i have read that states you are not permitted to grow plants. But it does state that you can't plant two different kinds of seeds in your vineyard, field, etc.

In my opinion, grow all the cannabis you desire... but if you choose to become intoxicated by it, and you want to consider yourself a "man" of the christian faith, you better watch out!

Edit: I did have to look this up, because most have been forgotten over the years, but you will find the passage in Leviticus 19:19


----------



## InCognition (Jul 30, 2012)

Psuedo said:


> This is a question/topic for any Christian stoner's that may be on this board.
> 
> I know theirs a lot of people on the net who use the religion aspect, and say it talks about it in the bible. About it being the healing of nations. If weed is the healing of all nations I believe that will bring about the new world order. As when all nations are living in peace and harmony it will be a one world government.
> 
> ...


A one world government absolutely will not be the "end times". In fact a one world government is probably a safer bet, than the US's current track of war, and fucking everyone else's country up.

With a one world government, big & useless wars will be a lot less likely to occur.


----------



## InCognition (Jul 30, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I've never encountered anything in any bible i have read that states you are not permitted to grow plants. But it does state that you can't plant two different kinds of seeds in your vineyard, field, etc.
> 
> In my opinion, grow all the cannabis you desire... but if you choose to become intoxicated by it, and you want to consider yourself a "man" of the christian faith, you better watch out!
> 
> Edit: I did have to look this up, because most have been forgotten over the years, but you will find the passage in Leviticus 19:19


This is why Christianity is really just some bullshit.

So planting two different seeds on your property is a sin that condemns you to hell?.... what? So a man can't grow a crop that consists of a variety of food, even if he needs to feed his family?

*God Speaking* - " Jonny you were such a good guy, but you grew corn and sunflowers on your property at the same time! FUCK THAT SHIT YOU UNLOYAL SOUL, NOW YOU BURN IN HELL! FEEL THE WRATH, FOR PLANTING THOSE SEEDS YOU SON OF A BITCH!

Then the pandering in the bible about sobriety... ummm, then why the fuck are there a bunch of plants on earth, that get you high as fuck? So, you're telling me that we aren't supposed to use them, even if they benefit us?

*God Speaking* - "Jonny you were such a good guy, but you used that plant, marijuana frequently. FUCK THAT SHIT. HOW DARE YOU CONSUME A PLANT THAT IS PURELY BENEFICIAL FOR YOUR MIND & BODY. YOUR USE OF THIS PLANT TO FEEL IT'S EUPHORIC & MEDICINAL QUALITIES, IS COMPLETELY UNACCEPTABLE. BURN MOTHERFUCKER, BURN!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2012)

InCognition said:


> This is why Christianity is really just some bullshit.
> 
> So planting two different seeds on your property is a sin that condemns you to hell?.... what? So a man can't grow a crop that consists of a variety of food, even if he needs to feed his family?
> 
> ...


One of the very first stories in Genesis was about using a forbidden plant. Not much comfort there, I'm afraid. The comedown was absolute hell. cn


----------



## Doer (Aug 1, 2012)

InCognition said:


> A one world government absolutely will not be the "end times". In fact a one world government is probably a safer bet, than the US's current track of war, and fucking everyone else's country up.
> 
> With a one world government, big & useless wars will be a lot less likely to occur.


Right, no war. Just utter tyranny at every level as the world's wealth is redistributed by idiots and dilettantes. The repression of personal freedom would make the Gestapo look like boy scouts.


----------



## Doer (Aug 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> One of the very first stories in Genesis was about using a forbidden plant. Not much comfort there, I'm afraid. The comedown was absolute hell. cn


Yeah, ya wake up and Eve's a 3 bagger. Oh Crap! Not even a paper sack to protect the poor dog's eyes, much less 2 for myself (in case one rips open)

Bags had not been invented!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 3, 2012)

where do I think weed fits into christianity?? right next to my bible


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't find anything that does or does not justify smoking weed. I very rarely find the Bible to be that specific about things anyway. It's more of use your common fucking sense and you'll be fine thing. That's why God made Jesus the Great Communicator. He's the only one who had the patience for the job. Like talking to a bunch of morons trying to break everything down into the lowest form of laymen's terms available. That's probably why the Devil boycotted in the first place. He was probably sitting with Jesus, ministering to the people, and Jesus was like "Alright listen, I understand you guys are human, you're flawed, and disagreements are going to happen, and things will get out of hand every once in a while. I just don't want you doing any unjustifiable homocides." OK? Fair enough. Then you have the bunch of can't think for themselves idiots who are like "Wait, what if we're at war?" And Jesus is like "Well dude, if they're trying to kill you, that's justifiable." And the Devil is like "Wtf dude...what a stupid fucking question." And then the next guy is like "Well what if my wife really has it coming?" And the Devil spins around and is like "Jesus Christ! I am out of here with that shit! Buncha fucking morons! I swear to God! I quit!" That's...almost word for word from the Bible you know.


----------



## dvs1038 (Aug 5, 2012)

I thought it had sumptin to do with Lucifer was originally an angel like everyone else then some cloud came down and made a red spot on his angelwear and no matter how hard he tried he couldn't get it out so he just went and made the rest of it to match the color of the spot. At least that's as much as I remember without bustin out a bible. Wasn't that kinda how he became the devil? I could be totally wrong like I said that was all from memory.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Aug 5, 2012)

No no, no. That's how God made that big koolaid guy that burts through your wall when you least expect it.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 5, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I don't find anything that does or does not justify smoking weed. I very rarely find the Bible to be that specific about things anyway. It's more of use your common fucking sense and you'll be fine thing. That's why God made Jesus the Great Communicator. He's the only one who had the patience for the job. Like talking to a bunch of morons trying to break everything down into the lowest form of laymen's terms available. That's probably why the Devil boycotted in the first place. He was probably sitting with Jesus, ministering to the people, and Jesus was like "Alright listen, I understand you guys are human, you're flawed, and disagreements are going to happen, and things will get out of hand every once in a while. I just don't want you doing any unjustifiable homocides." OK? Fair enough. Then you have the bunch of can't think for themselves idiots who are like "Wait, what if we're at war?" And Jesus is like "Well dude, if they're trying to kill you, that's justifiable." And the Devil is like "Wtf dude...what a stupid fucking question." And then the next guy is like "Well what if my wife really has it coming?" And the Devil spins around and is like "Jesus Christ! I am out of here with that shit! Buncha fucking morons! I swear to God! I quit!" That's...almost word for word from the Bible you know.


The bible mentions plenty of times to keep your mind and body clean. Common sense tells you that smoking cannabis will keep neither clean. 

Peter 5:8
Be sober-minded; be watchful. Your adversary the devil prowls around like a roaring lion, seeking someone to devour

I'm wondering if drunkness is only dealing with alcohol. I can't find much on cannabis alone (though it seems that the bible would be against it), so I can't really say cannabis isn't allowed in christianity. But it surely isn't keeping your mind focused lol.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Aug 5, 2012)

Well then you're basing this off the idea that cannabis is unclean. Why assume cannabis is unclean if God didn't specify it? If it were unclean, don't you think he'd make sure to specify it? Liiike...pork?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 5, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Well then you're basing this off the idea that cannabis is unclean. Why assume cannabis is unclean if God didn't specify it? If it were unclean, don't you think he'd make sure to specify it? Liiike...pork?


No, like you said, much of the bible requires common sense. God made us in his image right? Well if cannabis was clean and natural, why didn't he make us permanently high? We aren't supposed to mess with gods temple right? Well cannabis falls into the mind warping section of stuff god made. 

He said pork is unclean?


----------



## dvs1038 (Aug 5, 2012)

Well Datz ok he can bust thru my wall but he better have some cherry or fruit-punch koolaid I don't like strawberry koolaid.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> The bible mentions plenty of times to keep your mind and body clean. Common sense tells you that smoking cannabis will keep neither clean.
> 
> Peter 5:8
> Be sober-minded; be watchful. Your adversary the devil prowls around like a roaring lion, seeking someone to devour
> ...


OK the entire book of Peter is a letter from Peter to his people during a time when they were all being persecuted. He was telling them to stay strong in their faith even when all that was happening.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> No, like you said, much of the bible requires common sense. God made us in his image right? Well if cannabis was clean and natural, why didn't he make us permanently high? We aren't supposed to mess with gods temple right? Well cannabis falls into the mind warping section of stuff god made.
> 
> He said pork is unclean?


I suppose for the same reason he didn't make us permanently taste apples...we choose our pleasures when we want them...pleasure is a mind altering hormone. Does that mean that I should give up the extreme awesomeness that is frozen grapes because my mind is altered from the flood of pleasure? No. I think God likes it when I eat frozen grapes. I think it makes him happy like it makes me happy.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 5, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> OK the entire book of Peter is a letter from Peter to his people during a time when they were all being persecuted. He was telling them to stay strong in their faith even when all that was happening.


Still, don't you think that god would mention cannabis as a good thing, like love, if it was a good thing? Cannabis causes harmful effects that I'm sure god wouldn't want in us. Sure he didn't mention it as an unclean plant, but he didn't mention poison ivy either.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 5, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I suppose for the same reason he didn't make us permanently taste apples...we choose our pleasures when we want them...pleasure is a mind altering hormone. Does that mean that I should give up the extreme awesomeness that is frozen grapes because my mind is altered from the flood of pleasure? No. I think God likes it when I eat frozen grapes. I think it makes him happy like it makes me happy.


If much of your life revolves around frozen grapes (when you're high, your whole life feels different), then yes, it would probably be bad. If grapes caused harmful effects on gods temple, then yes, he'd probably not like that.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 5, 2012)

Psuedo said:


> This is a question/topic for any Christian stoner's that may be on this board.
> 
> I know theirs a lot of people on the net who use the religion aspect, and say it talks about it in the bible. About it being the healing of nations. If weed is the healing of all nations I believe that will bring about the new world order. As when all nations are living in peace and harmony it will be a one world government.
> 
> ...


 Im not a christian but ill put in my 2 cents .It shouldnt be so much about a healing of nations but a healing of self recognition,to bring about or unveil the true quality of being outside of the illusion of a mask IMO,getting stoned so one may sequester or realize a steady state of no ego and relax the mindful state for a while,once this has been achieved and sobriety comes back,the mind wants to visit this state again to be at peace,we really do want serenity,its just a matter of what one must do to diffuse "the world" within and whether or not it is destructive to themselves in the process,by this I mean that one should not be recklessly seeking intoxication,,thats never good,but rather find it in forms of moderation ya know?.I may have posted it before in another thread,but Bob Marley said it best,"smoking the herb reveals me to me".This quote made a ton of sense.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Aug 5, 2012)

Too much of anything is harmful. Much of my life doesn't revolve around cannabis either, though. When i'm eating grapes, my mind is in a different state, but it's a very temporary state. When i'm high, my mind is in a different state, but it's a very temporary state. Denying yourself pleasure for the sake of denying it is ridiculous and unnecessary.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 5, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Too much of anything is harmful. Much of my life doesn't revolve around cannabis either, though. When i'm eating grapes, my mind is in a different state, but it's a very temporary state. When i'm high, my mind is in a different state, but it's a very temporary state. Denying yourself pleasure for the sake of denying it is ridiculous and unnecessary.


Grapes don't have an effect anything near as strong as cannabis.. 

I'm not denying myself pleasure, but I believe christians are supposed to. Cannabis is not clean on the mind and body.. Cannabis can actually be harmful. 

At the same time though, fast food can be harmful, is that a sin? Doubtful. So like you said, it's just common sense. Common sense tells ME that cannabis is the opposite of keeping your body and mind clean.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Aug 5, 2012)

That's because people have confused Christianity with guilt. Guilty pleasures  If you like it it must be a sin. I am smoking again.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 5, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> That's because people have confused Christianity with guilt. Guilty pleasures  If you like it it must be a sin. I am smoking again.


"breaking the law breaking the law".. So meth and cocaine are probably fine with the bible too right? Oh and those lovely bath salts..


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Aug 5, 2012)

Marijuana is a natural gowing plant. Meth and cocaine are not.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Aug 5, 2012)

And I have absolutely no idea what bath salts are unless they are those sharp little smell good thingys that go in your tub.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Grapes don't have an effect anything near as strong as cannabis..
> 
> I'm not denying myself pleasure, but I believe christians are supposed to. Cannabis is not clean on the mind and body.. Cannabis can actually be harmful.
> 
> At the same time though, fast food can be harmful, is that a sin? Doubtful. So like you said, it's just common sense. Common sense tells ME that cannabis is the opposite of keeping your body and mind clean.


Grapes make for some kick-ass bubble hash. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> And I have absolutely no idea what bath salts are unless they are those sharp little smell good thingys that go in your tub.


"Bath salts" is the polite fiction under which not-yet-scheduled congeners of stimulants and rave drugs are being sold. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 5, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Marijuana is a natural gowing plant. Meth and cocaine are not.


What does natural have to do with anything? 

cocaine and heroin are natural..

So you think god doesn't mind us tripping out on poppy?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> What does natural have to do with anything?
> 
> cocaine and heroin are natural..
> 
> So you think god doesn't mind us tripping out on poppy?


Cocaine is natural. Heroin is semisynthetic. Meth is synthetic. 


That said, two of the finest drugs ever are semisynthetic (LSD) and full-synthetic (ketamine). cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 5, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Cocaine is natural. Heroin is semisynthetic. Meth is synthetic.
> 
> 
> That said, two of the finest drugs ever are semisynthetic (LSD) and full-synthetic (ketamine). cn


Yeah, that's why I left meth out of my second set of examples. I consider heroin natural.. I guess I shouldn't since it goes through a process and isn't in it's original form. But isn't heroin just concentrated opium? IDK.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yeah, that's why I left meth out of my second set of examples. I consider heroin natural.. I guess I shouldn't since it goes through a process and isn't in it's original form. But isn't heroin just concentrated opium? IDK.


Morphine is a refined opium fraction. It is the prototypical narcotic analgesic. Its effects are, I am told, markedly different from smoked opium. 

Heroin is made by a process starting with morphine. it's the diff between beer and Everclear. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 5, 2012)

And if you want to bring natural drugs into the equation of god accepting them just because he made them, what about shrooms? Shrooms are widely knwon to cause brain damage. Yes, sadly, it's true. Would god want us to be fucked in the head? That MUST be considered destroying gods temple right?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 5, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Morphine is a refined opium fraction. It is the prototypical narcotic analgesic. Its effects are, I am told, markedly different from smoked opium.
> 
> Heroin is made by a process starting with morphine. it's the diff between beer and Everclear. cn


Ahhhh, I see. Thanks for the knowledge wise bear.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> And if you want to bring natural drugs into the equation of god accepting them just because he made them, what about shrooms? *Shrooms are widely knwon to cause brain damage. Yes, sadly, it's true.* Would god want us to be fucked in the head? That MUST be considered destroying gods temple right?


uhhhh, links? cn


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> And if you want to bring natural drugs into the equation of god accepting them just because he made them, what about shrooms? Shrooms are widely knwon to cause brain damage. Yes, sadly, it's true. Would god want us to be fucked in the head? That MUST be considered destroying gods temple right?


Dude, OBVIOUSLY he wants a few us to be a little retarded. Look at how he made you!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 5, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> uhhhh, links? cn


I have a disorder that shrooms brought about.. I know from first hand experience that if I never tripped on shrooms, I wouldn't have my mental disorder. Not to mention poisonous mushrooms.. The bible doesn't say anything bad about those. 

Maybe I typed to soon without thinking. My disorder was shown to me through shrooms, but I don't think shrooms caused my disorder. 

But think about it neer, why would it be dangerous to eat an eighth of shrooms everyday? If they cause no damage to our bodies, then it's perfectly fine to trip balls everyday right? Wrong, we'd all be in a psychiatry hospital if we did that... right? Or am I wrong?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 5, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Dude, OBVIOUSLY he wants a few us to be a little retarded. Look at how he made you!


What's with the hostility? So god is fine with us using cocaine and smoking opium right?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I have a disorder that shrooms brought about.. I know from first hand experience that if I never tripped on shrooms, I wouldn't have my mental disorder. Not to mention poisonous mushrooms.. The bible doesn't say anything bad about those.
> 
> Maybe I typed to soon without thinking. My disorder was shown to me through shrooms, but I don't think shrooms caused my disorder.
> 
> But think about it neer, why would it be dangerous to eat an eighth of shrooms everyday? If they cause no damage to our bodies, then it's perfectly fine to trip balls everyday right? Wrong, we'd all be in a psychiatry hospital if we did that... right? Or am I wrong?


Your disorder was brought on by shrooms? What disorder is that?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 5, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Your disorder was brought on by shrooms? What disorder is that?


Derealization/depersonalization disorder...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> What's with the hostility? So god is fine with us using cocaine and smoking opium right?


Oh I wasn't hostile, i'm sorry. I have a big cheesy grin on my face, there's no hostility in me, swear. I have no idea what you are talking about. I don't believe smoking cannabis is a sin. It has no long term negative effects on the "temple".


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Derealization/depersonalization disorder...


OK i'm sorry, i've been smoking so someone come hold my hand so I don't fall down from laughing while I say this please....

Hep...

Nevermind. I'm sorry. I'm sorry. Go on.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 5, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Oh I wasn't hostile, i'm sorry. I have a big cheesy grin on my face, there's no hostility in me, swear. I have no idea what you are talking about. I don't believe smoking cannabis is a sin. It has no long term negative effects on the "temple".


Yeah it does.. I didn't really look through this link, but it's obvious cannabis has some danger behind it.. Even if it's just a little bit.
http://cyber.law.harvard.edu/evidence99/marijuana/Health_1.html

Smoking opium is safe too.. As long as you don't get addicted. But like you said, using anything too much is dangerous. So opium is approved by god too right? How about cocaine?


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 5, 2012)

That is why the Bible said all seed bearing plants are ok Hep lol it never mentions shrooms  and yes I do believe marijuana does help more people than it harms and it is way better than prescriptions!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 5, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> OK i'm sorry, i've been smoking so someone come hold my hand so I don't fall down from laughing while I say this please....
> 
> Hep...
> 
> Nevermind. I'm sorry. I'm sorry. Go on.


Say it.. If you want to make fun of my disorder, go ahead. You'll just be considered the biggest dick here IMO.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 5, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> That is why the Bible said all seed bearing plants are ok Hep lol it never mentions shrooms  and yes I do believe marijuana does help more people than it harms and it is way better than prescriptions!


What about opium?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Say it.. If you want to make fun of my disorder, go ahead. You'll just be considered the biggest dick here IMO.


No, no. I'm not making fun of your disorder. Sorry sorry. Go ahead. You were saying?


----------



## pottscreek (Aug 5, 2012)

Funny, I think of God more when I'm medicated. Thinking of God is good.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 5, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> No, no. I'm not making fun of your disorder. Sorry sorry. Go ahead. You were saying?


Why do I have to repeat myself over and over. Answer the question. Opium and cocaine are approved by god right? It's not a sin to smoke opium?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 5, 2012)

pottscreek said:


> Funny, I think of God more when I'm medicated. Thinking of God is good.


Some people swear they see god on LSD, DMT, and msuhrooms. Neer, do people claim to have seen god on K?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Aug 5, 2012)

I believe that opium serves a purpose on this planet and can be used for healthy and natural purposes without harming the temple if used correctly.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 5, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I believe that opium serves a purpose on this planet and can be used for healthy and natural purposes without harming the temple if used correctly.


What if somebody smokes it often? And you are aware that unatural medicines help people too right? If those are unatural, then is using them a sin? 

What are your beliefs on good ol natural cocaine?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> What if somebody smokes it often? And you are aware that unatural medicines help people too right? If those are unatural, then is using them a sin?
> 
> What are your beliefs on good ol natural cocaine?


Obviously we know there are harmful effects to a person's body if opium is abused.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 5, 2012)

I hope you see what I'm getting at. Just because god didn't mention cannabis as a bad thing (just like he didn't mention cocaine, meth, LSD, shrooms, DMT, K, ecstasy, and heroin.. not saying all of those are natural) it doesn't mean that it's right in his eyes.

A cocaine addict can use the same argument you're using to justify his habit within his faith. I believe that's fine since I don't have a faith. I was just trying to help you realize that cannabis is most likely not seen as clean in your god's eyes.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 5, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Obviously we know there are harmful effects to a person's body if opium is abused.


Cannabis can be harmful if abused too.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 5, 2012)

But I don't care, just thought it was funny when you said "who would want to be in a religion that doesn't allow you to smoke".. 

Between me and you, take another hit of dank


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I hope you see what I'm getting at. Just because god didn't mention cannabis as a bad thing (just like he didn't mention cocaine, meth, LSD, shrooms, DMT, K, ecstasy, and heroin.. not saying all of those are natural) it doesn't mean that it's right in his eyes.
> 
> A cocaine addict can use the same argument you're using to justify his habit within his faith. I believe that's fine since I don't have a faith. I was just trying to help you realize that cannabis is most likely not seen as clean in your god's eyes.


The nearest mention I can find is of "gall" which some propose means a tea of opium. It's mentioned as being bitter and analgesic, and it isn't proscribed. cn


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Aug 5, 2012)

But we're not talking about abusing something. You can abuse anything. God tells us not to abuse anything. Even food. No gluttony.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 5, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> But we're not talking about abusing something. You can abuse anything. God tells us not to abuse anything. Even food. No gluttony.


Alright you got me there.. kinda.. So as long as we smoke just a little bit of opium and a little bit of cocaine, we're in the green zone?


And what about this post?

I hope you see what I'm getting at. Just because god didn't mention cannabis as a bad thing (just like he didn't mention cocaine, meth, LSD, shrooms, DMT, K, ecstasy, and heroin.. not saying all of those are natural) it doesn't mean that it's right in his eyes.

A cocaine addict can use the same argument you're using to justify his habit within his faith. I believe that's fine since I don't have a faith. I was just trying to help you realize that cannabis is most likely not seen as clean in your god's eyes.


----------



## dvs1038 (Aug 5, 2012)

Dude Hep ur just repeating the same thing over and over again. Hasn't she said everything in moderation, and I've done plenty of shrooms and I don't have brain damage, shrooms can cause brain damage over the long term not immediately. So don't eat an eighth of shrooms a day and u won't end up a Drooling Timmy. And now I'm kinda confused I know this isn't the growers area, but I always thought this was a pro-MJ site sounds like ur with the bible thumpers wanting to lock up all us growers. R u gonna tell us MJ is a gateway drug next?

So if moderation isn't the answer in ur opinion hep what is, to abstain completely from everything. So does that mean u will never have a beer, or smoke a cig. And how does this new clean living apply to someone that might need anti-depressants? Wouldn't u consider those part of ur list?


----------



## GanjaAL (Aug 6, 2012)

It is not about moderation but what you conviction is.... For me it is medicine and since I have PTSD and physical pain... I use it to relax and to help with pain management. Like with anything... if you are a drunk or abuse it... then that is where the problem is.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Aug 6, 2012)

The point is, if you want to label yourself as a christian, if you become intoxicated at any level, from any substance... if you do not ask for forgiveness and do you best to prevent it from happening again, according to many christian bibles (not just one), you are going to hell. 

All humans have the ability to justify anything they want within their own minds... what is a christian? A fucking label, you just want other people to think you are a good person, with good morals... well, if you fallow the bible, you most likey are a homophobic racist bastard (unlesss you are one of those half baked christains that wants nothing more than a label, who has never actually sat down and read the damn bibles). Believe what you want, just remember what beleifs are... ideas, that you want to be true (or that you were indoctrinated with when you were a child), with no basis in reality. They are ideas, nothing more, nothing less... lets fight about them some more right? 

Jesus christ, you think there is a god... whatever, im fine with that. Claim certainty of gods existence or non-existence... you are deluded, and need to rethink your conclusion. 

Yea lets get mad because someone thinks a different idea than me, fucking useless. Our denominations should be a private thing until we are mature enough to talk about them without getting offended. Remember, when we talk about beleifs (which are merely ideas without facts) we are talking about IDEAS...NOT FACTS. 

You know in your heart what the fuck is the right thing to do and what isn't, you don't need a fucking book to tell you not to steel or hurt others, or to take advantage of people... the bible teaches seperation, we know it's not right to own slaves, we know it's not right to be racist or homophobic. If you need a book to tell you the differences between right and wrong, you are probably going to go to hell anyways.

So keep on smoking, it makes no difference. 

You have three options if you are a christian and you don't want to have to justify smoking cannabis...change your religion, leave it, or just close your eyes and plug your ears and keep telling yourself "god wont send me to hell for disobaying him"


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 6, 2012)

dvs1038 said:


> Dude Hep ur just repeating the same thing over and over again. Hasn't she said everything in moderation, and I've done plenty of shrooms and I don't have brain damage, shrooms can cause brain damage over the long term not immediately. So don't eat an eighth of shrooms a day and u won't end up a Drooling Timmy. And now I'm kinda confused I know this isn't the growers area, but I always thought this was a pro-MJ site sounds like ur with the bible thumpers wanting to lock up all us growers. R u gonna tell us MJ is a gateway drug next?
> 
> So if moderation isn't the answer in ur opinion hep what is, to abstain completely from everything. So does that mean u will never have a beer, or smoke a cig. And how does this new clean living apply to someone that might need anti-depressants? Wouldn't u consider those part of ur list?


I'm repeating the question because she won't answer it. Again rainbow, just a little cocaine is approved by god right? I just want a yes or no, not too much to ask for.

So she makes the rules for her religion? Moderation is key? Hmmmm.. I don't recall the bible mentioning you can snort a little cocaine every nnow and then and be good in his eyes. 

I'm not a bible thumper.. I have no religion. It's just, I don't see why she justifies cannabis use when she uses it daily (or even every other day) but she doesn't think you can use that much cocaine. 

The answer for me is I'm gonna do whatever drug I want.. But for you bible people, you can't or shouldn't since it's most likely seen as unclean.


----------



## missnu (Aug 6, 2012)

Psuedo said:


> This is a question/topic for any Christian stoner's that may be on this board.
> 
> I know theirs a lot of people on the net who use the religion aspect, and say it talks about it in the bible. About it being the healing of nations. If weed is the healing of all nations I believe that will bring about the new world order. As when all nations are living in peace and harmony it will be a one world government.
> 
> ...


Well if we go all the way back to the garden of Eden, then you have to take notice that it says Adam and Eve's son went off and brought back a wife...so, Adam and Eve may have been the only people in the garden, but they weren't the only people in the world...Which makes me wonder if there wasn't a crazy scientist a long long time ago that figured out cloning...perhaps that is why it says God's people are made in his image, but we have so many different people...
I am not a Christian, although I was raised as such, and spent a lot of time studying the bible...and I am not sure that the answer is laid out in the bible specifically...but it would make sense of it being the tree of knowledge, but we can't really ever know for sure if there was a garden, or what trees and fruits were in that garden...but the whole God created the world and put the first 2 people in this lovely garden, but there were people elsewhere already toiling away at the time...


----------



## missnu (Aug 6, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Cannabis can be harmful if abused too.


What are the effects of cannabis abuse? Can you truly abuse a drug that can't kill you, and causes such minor wear and tear on the body compared to some other things people partake of on a daily basis...?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 6, 2012)

missnu said:


> What are the effects of cannabis abuse? Can you truly abuse a drug that can't kill you, and causes such minor wear and tear on the body compared to some other things people partake of on a daily basis...?


Yes, a quick google search will serve you well.


----------



## missnu (Aug 6, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Look up canna bosem.


perhaps, but we weren't there, and we are trying to trace a word in ancient languages to find what we are looking for...

I mean Cannabis wasn't a big deal really for a long long long time...it was a plant that grew and people used it for it's many benefits...but then it all went wrong...Early Christian's would have had no issue..and really how come once the Government says it is ok that must mean Jesus agrees?


----------



## missnu (Aug 6, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yes, a quick google search will serve you well.


It can make you un motivated, and antisocial...I am both of things naturally, so I feel the risk to me is relatively small when compared with other things.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 6, 2012)

missnu said:


> It can make you un motivated, and antisocial...I am both of things naturally, so I feel the risk to me is relatively small when compared with other things.


Well it is small, that's why I love cannabis. But I'm not too sure if it's justified within god's eyes. If that's justified then cocaine and opium (naturals) are fine in his eyes too if used in moderation right?


----------

